# Auric, Georges (1899-1983) - one of Les Six



## science

Georges Auric was one of Les Six, evidently best known for his score for the film _Moulin Rouge_.

A popular Dorati recording includes an overture by him:

View attachment 43577


Has anyone heard any of his other works?


----------



## Prodromides

Yes, I've heard some other works by Georges Auric but I've never been able to get into his music.

I own the Timpani CD on his _Phedre_ ballet music, which is OK but doesn't mesh with my tastes.










There's a number of films in my video collection for which Auric scored, and the pictures I like best are his ORPHEUS and THE MIND BENDERS (1962):


----------

